# Finally Have Almost MY Perfect Pedal Board



## AAWAITE (Nov 23, 2009)

I have been trying to get the perfect combo of pedals for the last 15 years and finally I'm almost there:

TU2- Fuchs Plush Drive- Barber Direct Drive- Bixonic Expandora- NS2 to the front of amp

Boss DC-2- Boss HF2- Diamond Phase- Boss DD2- Boss DM2- Nobels Trem to the Effects loop

All running through my FRAMUS COBRA 100 Head with various Fender, Gibson and vintage Hagstrom guitars.

DISCUSS THE FULFILLMENT OF GETTING YOUR BOARD TOGETHER


----------



## mspizziri (Nov 16, 2009)

That is a pretty sweet combo


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey AAWAITE welcome to the Board and from hearing your pedal borad first hand I'd say you have got a great setup there.

My Board is 90% complete Danelectro CTO-2 > Vintage Russian Big Muff Pi > Carl Martin Kick Boost > Digitech XP100 > H&K Switchblade 50 1x12 combo. I am very satisfied with my board I may Build a True bypass box as the XP100 can be noisy.



PS: This is Kevin if you hadn't figured it out yet.


----------



## woodsyowl (Feb 14, 2010)

*great board!*

I too just finished my pedal board(s) this weekend! (still need to get two more cables but its complete for the most part). 

I collected, tested and traded for the better part of a year and now I can say I am finished. How many pedals does a guitarist need? ...just one more! 

Anyhow, the board(s) are diy wedged shape with matching lid that includes a 2 guitar stand. I have a cheap 'hum reducer' underneith the boards with all wiring running under as well (runs the amps too since my apt electrical is very noisy). 

Peadl board 1: Dunlop 535q > MXR 10 band EQ > Electro Harmonix Black Finger compressor > Fulltone Catalyst --> Radial Engineering Tonebone Trimode > OceanFx Pearl Drive > Solid Gold Sound Labs Formula '69 > Pedal Board 2: Boss Tuner > MXR Micro amp > RetroSonic Phaser > Electro Harmonix Micro Pog > Zvex Lofi Loop Junky > Pigtronix Echolution -- then split into stereo -- left--> Fender Prosonic 2x10 -- Right --> Van Amp soul-mate reverb > Traynor yba-1a head 2x15 cab.

I have been lerking for years on this site and some of y'all helped me narrow down my selection. Thanks. Lots of fun putting these pedal boards together. Now I can get that sound I hear in my head. Say does anyone have a brain tuner....

Guitar Porn anyhone???


----------



## AAWAITE (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Great boards! I will take a pic soon and post mine!

-Hey Kev..how are you liking the XP100? pretty sweet eh?-


----------



## AAWAITE (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh Woodsyowl...how is the Black Finger? is it the best Flange you have used? I have never used one but have heard good things


----------



## tonydawe (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm ready to shoot my board. it's pi$$ing me off to no end.
i'll have to put a bit more work into it to get it work right...just not tonight!


----------



## woodsyowl (Feb 14, 2010)

Aawaite,

The black finger is a tube compressor. If pristine heavily compressed tones are what you looking for the black finger does not deliver. I get compression with some tube 'dirt'. Great for adding a little 'hair' to a solo.


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

This is perfect for me... at the moment.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Just realized a few weeks ago, it's been almost half a year since I bought a pedal! I'd say this is pretty much it!


----------

